# Need advice



## Smitrock5 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey I'm looking to buy a used lawn mower that I can add a tiller and snow blower to. I want to stay around 2 grand. I've seen some stuff on craigslist but I don't know what what I should be looking for or staying away from. I found a 129 cub cadet with a mower, tiller, and blade which the guy says all works well. What price should I accept? PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I like the old Simplicity Sovereigns, Built like a horse. You can find them with attachments like snow blowers and tillers etc. It is a garden tractor, it will do the job. Stay away from MTD and murray, its cheap built scrap. Cub is fine, husqvarna not bad, but if it is older than 20 years, it may be a tank!


----------

